# Beauty (Cosmetics/Skincare) sites that accept Paypal?



## SagMaria (Feb 22, 2007)

Does anyone know of any good ones with a big variety of lines?


----------



## SagMaria (Feb 22, 2007)

No one


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 23, 2007)

no but you can use the paypal vitrual debit card. it works the same as a credit card and you can use it on any site that accepts mastercard. the money is debited directly from your paypal. you should look into it on the paypal site. when you log in there should be a link somewhere along the lefthand side of your account page. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTH!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Feb 24, 2007)

Hmmm... www.thebodybakery.com
www.sweetscents.com
www.pureluxecosmetics.com
www.fyrinnae.com
www.madamemadeline.com

Plus all those sites ship internationally as well.


----------



## claresauntie (Feb 25, 2007)

By the way, not sure why you want to use PayPal specifically, but if it's for security reasons: you can buy a Visa or MasterCard gift card and use it online. Not traceable. 
My grocery stores and the big stores like Target and Walmart sell them here.
HTH.


----------

